# Which Canadian Public Company is the best for long-term profitability?



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

I wanted to get other peoples opinion on which Canadian controlled company they believe is the best poised to long-term profitability? 

When you post please answer the below 3 questions:

1) Company Name
2) Why you think it is the best Canadian company for long-term profitability?
3) Would you buy into it at the current share price?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Q1: Why don't you go first? We would be interested in your theory and research.

Q2: Do you really want others to do your stock picking (dart throwing) work for you?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

maybe go watch bnn for a month and make your own pick ...


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

BNS


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Why not just own VCN.to and you get all the top companies? I think it will be a good couple years for Canada. People are pulling money out of thin air with these MJ stocks. They will hopefully reinvest that money back into the economy and there will be less black market deals. Oil and Gold seem to be doing alright. Banks are fine as usual. The whole world is on a tear.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

1) Company Name - CNR
2) Why you think it is the best Canadian company for long-term profitability? company with a "wide moat", company has pricing power, proven track record in terms of performance (divi increases & share buybacks) also geographically I believe has the best rail network in north America
3) Would you buy into it at the current share price? Not yet, but anything under $100 and I will be buying more.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Gumball said:


> 1) Company Name - CNR
> 2) Why you think it is the best Canadian company for long-term profitability? company with a "wide moat", company has pricing power, proven track record in terms of performance (divi increases & share buybacks) also geographically I believe has the best rail network in north America
> 3) Would you buy into it at the current share price? Not yet, but anything under $100 and I will be buying more.


great company, don't have plans to sell this ever ... disagree on the price, your comment gives lie to your recommendation, don't worry about the price just get in and hold for a very long time, the entry price will mean little in 5 years


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

CNR, BNS/TD, WEED.

I dont mean to copy what was said before but I truly believe it.

CNR: Wide moat, new tech for transferring bitumen, less pipelines being built leaves for lots of room for growth as oil climbs up.
BNS/TD: I believe these two give great diversification out side of the canadian market. They are not going anywhere.

WEED: First mover, lots of room for growth as they expand into world markets. I believe they will be to Coke of the marijuana industry.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

30seconds said:


> CNR, BNS/TD, WEED.
> 
> I dont mean to copy what was said before but I truly believe it.
> 
> ...


I agree with all your picks - regarding WEED I also really like Aphria....if you take a look at their geographic location in Leamington Ontario they also have a built in advantage geographically regarding location. Leamington is the southernmost point of mainland Canada (parallel to northern California) It is major agricultural hub for greenhouses and has been for years (tomatoes, cukes, etc) I think this will enable them to continue to be one of the lowest cost producers in the market, and are surrounded by greenhouse operations who have been in the game for generations - if you do a google earth view of leamington it will take you 2 seconds to see just how many greenhouses im talking about. 

Combine this with Vic Neufeld and the management team at Aphria it looks to me they are on the right track to be one of the leaders in this space..


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Gumball said:


> I agree with all your picks - regarding WEED I also really like Aphria....if you take a look at their geographic location in Leamington Ontario they also have a built in advantage geographically regarding location. Leamington is the southernmost point of mainland Canada (parallel to northern California) It is major agricultural hub for greenhouses and has been for years (tomatoes, cukes, etc) I think this will enable them to continue to be one of the lowest cost producers in the market, and are surrounded by greenhouse operations who have been in the game for generations - if you do a google earth view of leamington it will take you 2 seconds to see just how many greenhouses im talking about.
> 
> Combine this with Vic Neufeld and the management team at Aphria it looks to me they are on the right track to be one of the leaders in this space..


I also own Aphria. But since this is long term I picked WEED. It is so far ahead of everyone.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

fatcat said:


> great company, don't have plans to sell this ever ... disagree on the price, your comment gives lie to your recommendation, don't worry about the price just get in and hold for a very long time, the entry price will mean little in 5 years


fatcat - I agree with that you said entry price will mean little in 5 years, I ended up waiting a few weeks and bought on the dip under 100 yesterday...If it dips even more after earnings (which is a big IF) next week I am backing the truck up 

May also add to Telus / TD if they dip this year


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I need to go with a few stocks in some sectors here.

BNS or TD in banking. Why? BNS international presence and TD foothold in U.S.

ENB for pipelines. Why? Have you seen their network in Canada and U.S.?

FTS and EMA for utilities. Why? Mega-power for mega-people who need it. 

WEED or ACB or APH for pot stocks. Why? People want dope. 

CNR for industrials. Why? Need to get goods around the country somehow.

No telcos in my list since there is nothing to say content in Canada can't be bought out (from BCE, T, RCI.B) for another major international player although I don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Gumball said:


> fatcat - I agree with that you said entry price will mean little in 5 years, I ended up waiting a few weeks and bought on the dip under 100 yesterday...If it dips even more after earnings (which is a big IF) next week I am backing the truck up
> 
> May also add to Telus / TD if they dip this year


T is my only telco, sold my BCE, leery of the space in general ... i have long term holding on the "usa banks" BMO, TD, RY ... maxed on my CNR or would buy more


----------

